# Flakka (gravel) drug



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

I remember a few years back in the news, reports about people using bath salts and thinking how stupid can you be? A friend told me this morning about Flakka which is a similar drug that had an outbreak in FL 2-3 years ago. She learned about it in nursing school. She showed me a video from a CBS news station in FL, that showed zombie like traits when people were on this drug. It was beyond freakish...

Had anyone else heard of Flakka?

https://www.cnn.com/2015/05/26/health/flakka-gravel-illegal-drugs/index.html


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BookWorm said:


> I remember a few years back in the news, reports about people using bath salts and thinking how stupid can you be? A friend told me this morning about Flakka which is a similar drug that had an outbreak in FL 2-3 years ago. She learned about it in nursing school. She showed me a video from a CBS news station in FL, that showed zombie like traits when people were on this drug. It was beyond freakish...
> 
> Had anyone else heard of Flakka?
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2015/05/26/health/flakka-gravel-illegal-drugs/index.html


Yup. I've heard of Flakka. I can't understand the temptation. I can't understand people wanting to flirt with that kind of disaster.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Denton said:


> Yup. I've heard of Flakka. I can't understand the temptation. I can't understand people wanting to flirt with that kind of disaster.


Give them all they want and then some more, pretty so we may run out of dumb people.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ekim said:


> Give them all they want and then some more, pretty so we may run out of dumb people.


I met a kid back in elementary school. Very smart kid. We became good friends until junior high when we went down different paths. The smart kid started dealing drugs. We were still friends, but we didn't hang out, anymore. Last time I spoke to him was in 12th grade.

Six days out of high school I was in basic training. A few weeks into basic, I was standing in line for chow during bivouac when I decided to read a letter from a girl from high school. In her writing, she flippantly told me about Steve's death. The very smart kid, smarter than me, hit a car head-on while driving his motorcycle stoned. I kept my head down and thanked God it was raining so nobody saw my tears.

I know I sound like an asshole in the podcasts, but I really am not. I really do feel for my fellow humans. Why do some people do things other people would never do? How many people who would have had beautiful futures done things that caused them to auger into the ground?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes. As a Floridian, I had heard of it.
Nothing lately, though.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> I met a kid back in elementary school. Very smart kid. We became good friends until junior high when we went down different paths. The smart kid started dealing drugs. We were still friends, but we didn't hang out, anymore. Last time I spoke to him was in 12th grade.
> 
> Six days out of high school I was in basic training. A few weeks into basic, I was standing in line for chow during bivouac when I decided to read a letter from a girl from high school. In her writing, she flippantly told me about Steve's death. The very smart kid, smarter than me, hit a car head-on while driving his motorcycle stoned. I kept my head down and thanked God it was raining so nobody saw my tears.
> 
> I know I sound like an asshole in the podcasts, but I really am not. I really do feel for my fellow humans. Why do some people do things other people would never do? How many people who would have had beautiful futures done things that caused them to auger into the ground?


God gave all His children free will.
Some can not handle free will, I couldn't.
I had to make a change.

What is your "will"? Your will is your thinking.
Obviously, if MY will was defective, it needed help.
And, I found that help. The 12 Steps of Alcoholics Anonymous.

AA Step Three: Made a decision to turn our will and our lives over to the care of God, as we understood Him.

I can understand, as no non alcoholic can, other alcoholics. And drug abusers are travelling much the same road.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It always amazes me what people are willing to try just to get a buzz. Like they are all sitting around the kitchen table bored and one kid says model airplane glue, or bath salts! Yeah, that's the ticket, let's sniff model airplane glue. Where does that thought process come from? I was in and out of the fringes of the drug world in the 70's. New a lot of straight up types that had a future fall into the drug trap, most of the guys I knew that were really in deep, never got out.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> God gave all His children free will.
> Some can not handle free will, I couldn't.
> I had to make a change.
> 
> ...


Yes. Steve died before he got the chance. He isn't the only one I knew but just the earliest example for me. I have no doubt you have examples of those who didn't make it to their epiphany. Brother, I am glad you made it to yours.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Denton said:


> Yes. Steve died before he got the chance. He isn't the only one I knew but just the earliest example for me. I have no doubt you have examples of those who didn't make it to their epiphany. Brother, I am glad you made it to yours.


The chance was always there, he just chose not to take that path. Not your cross to carry. Not sorry if you or others don't like mt opinion, it just is what it is, just like life.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Yes. Steve died before he got the chance. He isn't the only one I knew but just the earliest example for me. I have no doubt you have examples of those who didn't make it to their epiphany. Brother, I am glad you made it to yours.


There are 3 types of drinkers. The normal, moderate, social drinker. Then there's the hard drinker, who may even drink every day, but who can stop if he wishes. The third is the real alcoholic, who once he takes a drink loses control and can not stop until he's passed out, in jail, or other. They say we alcoholics experience the phenomenon of craving, that our metabolism, our body chemistry, is not like normal people when it comes to alcohol.
Alcoholism is recognized as a legitimate disease. The only "cure" is total and complete abstinence.

In my years in the rooms of Alcoholics Anonymous I have seen many, many people come in with good intentions. Or sent by the probation officer.
Statistics say that for every 100 who need AA, only 10 ever make it through the doors. Of those, only 3 will be able to maintain sobriety.
It is a simple program, but it is not easy.
In my own little small town group, and other nearby meetings I attend, hundreds have not "made it". Over thirty of those I knew personally are dead - suicide, DUI, and just drinking themselves to death.

And the Marine we buried today? He was one that just couldn't "get it." Neither could my own brother who drank himself to death at age 62. And it's an ugly way to die.

Sorry for the sermon. Sometimes this stuff just weighs on my heart.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Some times just speaking out loud helps to lighten the load a little, plus there are those here that will listen and help with the load how ever we can. Strength comes in numbers. Stay well my friend. You have many here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There are 3 types of drinkers. The normal, moderate, social drinker. Then there's the hard drinker, who may even drink every day, but who can stop if he wishes. The third is the real alcoholic, who once he takes a drink loses control and can not stop until he's passed out, in jail, or other. They say we alcoholics experience the phenomenon of craving, that our metabolism, our body chemistry, is not like normal people when it comes to alcohol.
> Alcoholism is recognized as a legitimate disease. The only "cure" is total and complete abstinence.
> 
> In my years in the rooms of Alcoholics Anonymous I have seen many, many people come in with good intentions. Or sent by the probation officer.
> ...


You know you don't have to apologize.

I was labeled a "problem drinker" in the early '80s. Even afterward, I drank. Since then, I've been an off and on drinker. Nowadays I am an off drinker due to gastritis. No alcohol, no spicy food, no nothing. The thing that makes me feel good is that it is the habanero sauce that I miss. Why is it that I am not an alcoholic? You know as well as I do it is simply due to chemistry. I could have become an alcoholic back in the '80s.

Interest, a couple decades ago I was a corrections officer at a drug rehab prison. I was shooting the breeze with the rehab counselor of my "house" when his wife, another counselor, came into his office. He introduced me to his wife as one of "them." I then asked him how he knew I had had issues. He said it was obvious in how I handled the inmates. I knew their lies as they fell out of their mouthes. I guess what we go through can help others.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Denton said:


> You know you don't have to apologize.
> 
> I was labeled a "problem drinker" in the early '80s. Even afterward, I drank. Since then, I've been an off and on drinker. Nowadays I am an off drinker due to gastritis. No alcohol, no spicy food, no nothing. The thing that makes me feel good is that it is the habanero sauce that I miss. Why is it that I am not an alcoholic? You know as well as I do it is simply due to chemistry. I could have become an alcoholic back in the '80s.
> 
> Interest, a couple decades ago I was a corrections officer at a drug rehab prison. I was shooting the breeze with the rehab counselor of my "house" when his wife, another counselor, came into his office. He introduced me to his wife as one of "them." I then asked him how he knew I had had issues. He said it was obvious in how I handled the inmates. I knew their lies as they fell out of their mouthes. I guess what we go through can help others.


Life's learning lessons can be very valuable. Don't disregard them.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There are 3 types of drinkers. The normal, moderate, social drinker. Then there's the hard drinker, who may even drink every day, but who can stop if he wishes. The third is the real alcoholic, who once he takes a drink loses control and can not stop until he's passed out, in jail, or other. They say we alcoholics experience the phenomenon of craving, that our metabolism, our body chemistry, is not like normal people when it comes to alcohol.
> Alcoholism is recognized as a legitimate disease. The only "cure" is total and complete abstinence.
> 
> In my years in the rooms of Alcoholics Anonymous I have seen many, many people come in with good intentions. Or sent by the probation officer.
> ...


 Shout it from the mountain top. No madder who don't want to here shout the truth.

People will do anything to get High. Paint , gas you name it. They are people in serious need of help. They older I get the more convinced I am there are dam few so called social drinkers. There are a lot of drinkers that meter their drug well as do some heroin addicts. No madder the Drug the help needs to come early or it will be a long road. It must be delivered in a serious way not treated as no big deal. If required better to be locked up a while than dead from it or a mind lost forever.
Wait until you see what all this pot does to us. It did not work in other countries. They are already mixing pot in beer products. Is there any of us not touched by others addiction. 
A Marine I know went down the heroin road . It start with Pot of pain... in the end he took his down the road with him. She just died from it awhile back. He now in a VA treatment in the DC area. I fought with him for years about the BS of the pot was for pain stuff. Oh I got this TOP, trust me it is just to help with the pain. He was a good man at one time the best you could have at your side. His wife of 42 years years a great person. Even phony counselors enabled him oh the Pot is better than the booze, harmless . The answers was neither.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Shout it from the mountain top. No madder who don't want to here shout the truth.
> 
> People will do anything to get High. Paint , gas you name it. They are people in serious need of help. They older I get the more convinced I am there are dam few so called social drinkers. There are a lot of drinkers that meter their drug well as do some heroin addicts. No madder the Drug the help needs to come early or it will be a long road. It must be delivered in a serious way not treated as no big deal. If required better to be locked up a while than dead from it or a mind lost forever.


Shout it from the mountaintop, no matter who doesn't want to hear it: that means YOU Smitty.
As a free man, I do NOT want you, OR god forbid a nanny state government to save me from myself. Ditto, I don't AGREE the government ever had the right to declare a misbegotten, ill advised, and totally unconstitutional and abysmally FAILED war on drugs. More deaths from the highly addictive and powerful drug alcohol than all other drugs combined... not even a CONTEST. Where's your energy to get rid of alcohol? Oh yeah... tried that once and it failed too... guess we never learn but instead turn in circles. To quote you: "They are in need of serious help". They don't WANT your help, but you think it appropriate to force it upon them until they reach some state of being YOU find acceptable. To quote you: "If required better to be locked up a while than dead from it or a mind lost forever" Again, who the He!! are you to say to a free man what is REQUIRED? How many people are locked up for years (some even for LIFE) for merely being users in some of the harsher states? Thank GOD you were there to help them with that!!!! I'm sure they thank you daily praying at the foot of their prison bunk. Your helpful benevolence put them safely in an 8X10 cell for years or decades, safe from all the things they may have done to themselves. 
I like you Smitty, but every time you post this bunk you're going to hear from me. I do NOT want to pay billions and billions more for a brick wall to bang my head against for ANOTHER 50 years.
Happy New Year!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Shout it from the mountain top. No madder who don't want to here shout the truth.
> 
> People will do anything to get High. Paint , gas you name it. They are people in serious need of help. They older I get the more convinced I am there are dam few so called social drinkers. There are a lot of drinkers that meter their drug well as do some heroin addicts. No madder the Drug the help needs to come early or it will be a long road. It must be delivered in a serious way not treated as no big deal. If required better to be locked up a while than dead from it or a mind lost forever.
> Wait until you see what all this pot does to us. It did not work in other countries. They are already mixing pot in beer products. Is there any of us not touched by others addiction.
> A Marine I know went down the heroin road . It start with Pot of pain... in the end he took his down the road with him. She just died from it awhile back. He now in a VA treatment in the DC area. I fought with him for years about the BS of the pot was for pain stuff. Oh I got this TOP, trust me it is just to help with the pain. He was a good man at one time the best you could have at your side. His wife of 42 years years a great person. Even phony counselors enabled him oh the Pot is better than the booze, harmless . The answers was neither.


Actually, heroin addicts don't measure; they feed the monkey as the monkey demands.
Pot isn't a monkey. For most, it is not the gateway drug they said it is. 
Alcohol? It isn't heroin. Most people can drink a beer or whatever their drink of choice is and never become a problem drinker or an alcoholic. Am I suggesting everyone go and get a six-pack or a bottle? No; I suggest the opposite. The best way to make sure not to have alcohol problems is to stay away from it. I would like for everyone to enjoy a good beer or a shot of good bourbon, but we both know that isn't possible.

The Hell; am I a counselor or an advocate?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If one is predisposed to substance abuse pot is a gateway drug.
For those that aren’t, it is not.

The bigger concern is that anyone who gets a medical marijuana card is in effect giving up their second amendment rights.
Of course for those who just get the card to get high, I have no sympathy about their gun rights.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If one is predisposed to substance abuse pot is a gateway drug.
> For those that aren't, it is not.
> 
> The bigger concern is that anyone who gets a medical marijuana card is in effect giving up their second amendment rights.
> Of course for those who just get the card to get high, I have no sympathy about their gun rights.


Alcohol is the longtime heavyweight gateway drug CHAMP. Although, unlike pot usage, you can become highly addicted to alcohol right AT the gate and not even HAVE to move on to another: sounds way worse to ME. Alcohol, even as a gateway drug can kill you or others... kills more people than every other drug combined when you consider liver disease, heart disease, diabetes, alcohol poisoning, and of course TRAFFIC FATALITIES. If people with medical MJ cards have to give up their 2nd amendment rights, so then should ANYONE getting a medical prescription which can cause even MORE problems when mixed with guns: Opiates for pain? Strong Cough syrup? How's about SSRI's, many of which list the major side effect of going NUTS? That's a big chunk of the gun owning population right there. Now let's require blood tests for alcohol in order to retain our guns as well... because I don't think many will argue that THAT'S about the worse mix possible with guns. And of course, you'll have NO SYMPATHY about their gun rights either, right? They're just drinking to get high after all.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> Actually, heroin addicts don't measure; they feed the monkey as the monkey demands.
> Pot isn't a monkey. For most, it is not the gateway drug they said it is.
> Alcohol? It isn't heroin. Most people can drink a beer or whatever their drink of choice is and never become a problem drinker or an alcoholic. Am I suggesting everyone go and get a six-pack or a bottle? No; I suggest the opposite. The best way to make sure not to have alcohol problems is to stay away from it. I would like for everyone to enjoy a good beer or a shot of good bourbon, but we both know that isn't possible.
> 
> The Hell; am I a counselor or an advocate?


Heroin users can and have learned to meter their use and stay hooked for more than 60 years.
The addict force the rst of use to pay for a support their addiction no it is no a right.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

StratMaster said:


> Alcohol is the longtime heavyweight gateway drug CHAMP. Although, unlike pot usage, you can become highly addicted to alcohol right AT the gate and not even HAVE to move on to another: sounds way worse to ME. Alcohol, even as a gateway drug can kill you or others... kills more people than every other drug combined when you consider liver disease, heart disease, diabetes, alcohol poisoning, and of course TRAFFIC FATALITIES. If people with medical MJ cards have to give up their 2nd amendment rights, so then should ANYONE getting a medical prescription which can cause even MORE problems when mixed with guns: Opiates for pain? Strong Cough syrup? How's about SSRI's, many of which list the major side effect of going NUTS? That's a big chunk of the gun owning population right there. Now let's require blood tests for alcohol in order to retain our guns as well... because I don't think many will argue that THAT'S about the worse mix possible with guns. And of course, you'll have NO SYMPATHY about their gun rights either, right? They're just drinking to get high after all.


Settle down. You must not be the pot-smoking afficianado you seem to portray yourself to be. I don't know any dedicated potheads who get this frothy about anything. :vs_smirk:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> Alcohol is the longtime heavyweight gateway drug CHAMP. Although, unlike pot usage, you can become highly addicted to alcohol right AT the gate and not even HAVE to move on to another: sounds way worse to ME. Alcohol, even as a gateway drug can kill you or others... kills more people than every other drug combined when you consider liver disease, heart disease, diabetes, alcohol poisoning, and of course TRAFFIC FATALITIES. If people with medical MJ cards have to give up their 2nd amendment rights, so then should ANYONE getting a medical prescription which can cause even MORE problems when mixed with guns: Opiates for pain? Strong Cough syrup? How's about SSRI's, many of which list the major side effect of going NUTS? That's a big chunk of the gun owning population right there. Now let's require blood tests for alcohol in order to retain our guns as well... because I don't think many will argue that THAT'S about the worse mix possible with guns. And of course, you'll have NO SYMPATHY about their gun rights either, right? They're just drinking to get high after all.


Alcohol is the gateway drug.................to what? 101 proof Wild Turkey? 151 proof Bacardi? Those brands are still alcohol.

Alcohol is not an illegal drug. Marijuana is prohibited by federal law. Huge difference, my friend.

Your argument makes no sense.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> Settle down. You must not be the pot-smoking afficianado you seem to portray yourself to be. I don't know any dedicated potheads who get this frothy about anything. :vs_smirk:


Looking at the time the post was made, on New Years Eve as well, and as vitriolic as it is, perhaps there was alcohol involved? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> I know I sound like an asshole in the podcasts, but I really am not. I really do feel for my fellow humans. Why do some people do things other people would never do? How many people who would have had beautiful futures done things that caused them to auger into the ground?


I ask myself that every day. For example, about the time I leave the gym for home, I see the same white Chrysler 300 do the darndest things to get just a few car lengths ahead. It's an odd section of road. It's starts out with the left lane patched poorly and rough. The 300 avoids this, but to do so he has to get over into the right lane. Then there's a stoplight, and he blows through there every day. However, the road after that narrows from two lanes to one in front of a Stop n' Rob where cars are pulling in and out. The 300 will cut off anyone that forces him to slow down.

The funny part of the story is that there is a long light about three blocks ahead. He's stopped in the middle lane, while I take the extreme right lane to turn for home...

BTW, the forum does not feel you're a asshole. I've heard numerous guys compliment as our "Royal Rectum." If 37 members feel that way they have to be right.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Alcohol is the gateway drug.................to what? 101 proof Wild Turkey? 151 proof Bacardi? Those brands are still alcohol.
> 
> Alcohol is not an illegal drug. Marijuana is prohibited by federal law. Huge difference, my friend.
> 
> Your argument makes no sense.


ABSOLUTELY kids drinking beer would naturally lead them to eventually try whiskey (a much STRONGER version of the same drug, like comparing the opiate codeine to the opiate morphine) WITHOUT QUESTION this would and did and does occur. I'm not really sure why you would have trouble making sense of that. AND YOUR argument was the following: "Of course for those who just get the card to get high, I have no sympathy about their gun rights." My question is why you WOULD therefore have sympathy for the gun rights of other impaired people? Are people less impaired because their particular drug is legal or legally prescribed? People buy alcohol to get high as well... legality is a pointless issue when discussing impairment and guns. Cough syrup is legal. Pain meds prescribed would be legal. Prozac is legal. Still not ideal is it? See, you didn't say you had no sympathy because they broke the law... you said it was if they got a card to get high. So getting HIGH is the issue here, at least as described by you yourself... not legality. Happy New year by the way!


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

stevekozak said:


> Settle down. You must not be the pot-smoking afficianado you seem to portray yourself to be. I don't know any dedicated potheads who get this frothy about anything. :vs_smirk:


Yeah, I myself do not like it and don't care to ever use it. Even though here in Oregon, there's a shop on every corner where you can walk in and buy it. AND guess what? The sky didn't fall... business as usual.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

The old tried and true anything from older generations isn't good enough for the youngins, they need to come up with their own stuff regardless of how stupid or how much more stupid it is then what the older generations did. Be it putting 24" wheels on their their Crown Vic to drinking moms hand lotion for a quick buzz.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Flakkka - Never heard of it. But that is not surprising since I do not watch T.V. and do not live in Florida. From the OP's linked article, it sounds like the main avenue for distribution is selling it at gas stations.

That does bring up Inor's Rule #7 for a Happy and Productive Life: Nothing sold at a gas station is meant to be consumed into your body.

I was at the gas station today and the idiot in front of me in line was purchasing a tray of gas station sushi. Now, if that does not sound like a crap-attack looking for a place to happen, I don't know what does!


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Inor said:


> Flakkka - Never heard of it. But that is not surprising since I do not watch T.V. and do not live in Florida. From the OP's linked article, it sounds like the main avenue for distribution is selling it at gas stations.
> 
> That does bring up Inor's Rule #7 for a Happy and Productive Life: Nothing sold at a gas station is meant to be consumed into your body.
> 
> I was at the gas station today and the idiot in front of me in line was purchasing a tray of gas station sushi. Now, if that does not sound like a crap-attack looking for a place to happen, I don't know what does!


Rule #7 is iconically true! Once upon a time, wayyyyyyyyyyyy way back in the day, it was the place a young punk would buy a condom (which he would never get a chance to use, but carried in his wallet perennially nonetheless). Oh well... "hope springs eternal". But you gotta pass by those skin graft sandwiches every time.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> Flakkka - Never heard of it. But that is not surprising since I do not watch T.V. and do not live in Florida. From the OP's linked article, it sounds like the main avenue for distribution is selling it at gas stations.
> 
> That does bring up Inor's Rule #7 for a Happy and Productive Life: Nothing sold at a gas station is meant to be consumed into your body.
> 
> I was at the gas station today and the idiot in front of me in line was purchasing a tray of gas station sushi. Now, if that does not sound like a crap-attack looking for a place to happen, I don't know what does!


Are you serious? I thought "gas station sushi" was a part of a joke!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> Are you serious? I thought "gas station sushi" was a part of a joke!


No. I am serious as a heart attack. Crazy they would sell it, but even crazier that somebody (out in the middle of nowhere-land country) would even consider buying it. It was a gas station on the Interstate, so maybe a Californian passing through?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> No. I am serious as a heart attack. Crazy they would sell it, but even crazier that somebody (out in the middle of nowhere-land country) would even consider buying it. It was a gas station on the Interstate, so maybe a Californian passing through?


People are crazier than I thought.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> God gave all His children free will.
> Some can not handle free will, I couldn't.
> I had to make a change.
> 
> ...


Couple of young guys on my last ship, . . . gunners mate and a deck ape if I remember correctly. Both were above average in intelligence, . . . good guys, . . . were not trouble makers. They decided (that free will thing again) that smoking pot on a USS Naval vessel while out at sea would be cool.

When all was said and done, I got the duty (as master at arms) to take em to the brig. Both got BCD's, busted to E1, and 6 mos in the brig.

Walked em both over, . . . (San Diego mid summer) carrying their seabags, . . . paper work was done wrong, . . . marched em back to the ship, . . . then took them over to the brig again.

One of em asked me what I'd do if they took off running, . . . and I just pulled the flap up on my .45. They didn't run.

When the buck sgt running the front desk saw em again . . . he grabbed the on by the nap of the neck and seat of the pants, . . . last I heard of him was a "clang" that sounded like face meeting grated metal.

Anyway, . . . never figured out the drug scene. Never enough rewards, . . . always too much baggage. Now we have our next generation of leaders chewing Tide pods and wondering which bath room to use. Go figure.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

stevekozak said:


> Settle down. You must not be the pot-smoking afficianado you seem to portray yourself to be. I don't know any dedicated potheads who get this frothy about anything. :vs_smirk:


Lucky for me @rice paddy daddy is wise enough not to take me as seriously as I sometimes take myself. Thanks for that RPD!


----------

